# Will Mazda wheels fit?



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

I have the opportunity to buy a set of steelies with snow tires from a 2000 Miata. They are four lug, 4x100, but I just want to double check to be sure they fit before I buy. Any help is appreciated.
Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWPal (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Will Mazda wheels fit? (fife78)*

From what I understand the center bore size on the Mazda wheels is too small for VWs. VWs are 57.1mm, Mazda is approx 54.2 mm IIRC. ...so no the wheels will not fit


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: Will Mazda wheels fit? (VWPal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWPal* »_From what I understand the center bore size on the Mazda wheels is too small for VWs. VWs are 57.1mm, Mazda is approx 54.2 mm IIRC. ...so no the wheels will not fit

Thanks. Is there some resource that might tell me all of that information for different manufacturers?


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: Will Mazda wheels fit? (fife78)*

well if it helps any I run My winter rims off my old 91 Mazda Protoge on my MKII Jetta. No Problems fitting either.


----------

